# Was seeing a therapist...



## Jessiscool8 (Jan 28, 2010)

I started on medication about a year ago and also went to see a therapist. Everything was coming together. I had confidence, I was meeting new people...it was great. Then, I stopped. I just vanished from my therapist because I kept waking up too late and missing appointments. I felt horrible. Still do, actually. It's been a few months since I last saw her and while I don't think she was the greatest therapist ever, I miss it. I guess the obvious thing to do, would be for me to just continue therapy. That means, finding another doctor and having to start this thing all over again. Excuses are so easy and I always use them. Either, I don't have enough time to make an appointment or I just sleep the day away with no new results. Sorry, that was more of a rant than anything else.  I just think this face is strange. Haha.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

sounds like you are depressed


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Jessiscool8 said:


> I started on medication about a year ago and also went to see a therapist. Everything was coming together. I had confidence, I was meeting new people...it was great. Then, I stopped. I just vanished from my therapist because I kept waking up too late and missing appointments. I felt horrible. Still do, actually. It's been a few months since I last saw her and while I don't think she was the greatest therapist ever, I miss it. I guess the obvious thing to do, would be for me to just continue therapy. That means, finding another doctor and having to start this thing all over again. Excuses are so easy and I always use them. Either, I don't have enough time to make an appointment or I just sleep the day away with no new results. Sorry, that was more of a rant than anything else.  I just think this face is strange. Haha.


I've never looked so close at that face before. It is pretty strange 

You might consider giving your therapist a call, explaining the situation and seeing if she could take an appointment later in the day.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with Drew. Call her back and explain and take responsibility for it and see if there is an appt time you can make it to. She'll respect that far more than not going back or finding another excuse... fact is, its always harder starting over with a new doc if the old doc was good.


----------

